# all im saying on the subject



## malesnail (Mar 24, 2013)

BENGAL LANCER


----------



## aeroforce100 (Mar 24, 2013)

malesnail said:


> BENGAL LANCER


You hunt tigers with a spear??


----------



## malesnail (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds grate fun but know its an ale light in colour quite hoppy can get it on draft but I profer the bottle as its fizzier like a larger which I find gives it a bit of a burst of flavour after the initial fizz but still with that ale taste. We drink our ale un chilled dont know about you but this needs to be well chilled definitely a summer ale.


----------



## malesnail (Mar 24, 2013)

Screenshot_2013-03-24-15-27-02.png



__ malesnail
__ Mar 24, 2013


----------



## jamason2000 (Mar 30, 2013)

I learned about three years ago, how to brew my own. Since then I very rarely purchase any beer. My best so far has been a honey porter that was bottle primed with clover honey from right here in Hawaii.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2013)

aeroforce100 said:


> You hunt tigers with a spear??









Bear


----------



## malesnail (Apr 1, 2013)

Sounds awesome would kill for a drop.


----------



## jamason2000 (Apr 1, 2013)

It was. Brewing again after I get back from training in CA.


----------



## malesnail (Apr 2, 2013)

Aaahhh CA I take it u mean california, sorry for the stupidity but I thought u called that LAX for some unknown reason. Is that the main air port or something? training business or pleasure?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 2, 2013)

LAX is the airport code for Los Angeles International Airport.


----------



## malesnail (Apr 3, 2013)

Let us know how it goes take sum photos of the stages if u can. Do you bottle it.


----------



## jamason2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

Sorry for the delay guys, yeah I bottle, sometimes keg my brew. This one is a honey Meade that I am making for my mother-in-law. Should be ready by the end of October.













image.jpg



__ jamason2000
__ Jul 18, 2013


----------

